# Do your dogs bring you gifts?



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I know it sounds crazy, but I am pretty sure Meeko brings me "gifts" all the time, either to trade for something else, or just because lol!

Just now, he came up to me while I was in my study working on my research paper with the lamb ear I gave this morning. I thought he was looking for a place to hide it, but instead he came straight up to me, stood up against my chair and dropped it by my lap. He then stared at me until I picked it up. When I picked it up, he hopped onto my lap and curled up for a nap lol! It was as if he was asking me if he was allowed on my lap... in exchange, he was giving me his lamb ear lol!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That ismso cute. 

Yes Abbylynn and Eddee give me gifts. Abbylynn puts things in my lap for a trade to play or just for no reason ... and then lays down beside me for some pets or ear rubs. It is almost as if she is thanking me for something? Eddee mainly just gives me gifts in front of the commode! Lol!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie stacks toys up beside my chair, but frankly she's making an effort to make me throw them. 

The only other gifts I get are dismembered rodent carcasses - and I get those from ALL the animals. On one hand, we don't have a mouse problem in the house. Since we live in the woods, this is nice. On the other OMG EW.


----------



## puppylove02 (Mar 28, 2013)

My dogs don't bring me gifts. They just sneak into our small trash can in the living room, and get stuff out, when they think I'm not paying attention. Little stinkers!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Buffy is always bringing stuff to trade, small pebbles, pieces of paper, random stuff. If you ignore her for long enough, she'll put them (or toys) in your lap.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Gypsy will bring me every toy, bone, and tug rope in the house if I ignore her long enough, but like Kylie, it's not much of a gift. It's a reminder. LOL. In case I forgot about playing with her.

We had a mouse snap-trap set up in the basement for a while that was successful. We knew it had worked because my cat, Ivory, brought it up from the basement and presented it at the foot of my parents' bed. They woke up to a very pleased cat sitting beside a very dead mouse, still latched in the trap. Ivory thinks he caught it, silly dear.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

She only brings me gifts when she wants me to play with them with her


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

One of my dogs gave my foster puppy a gift. He had chewed a bully stick until it was a little nubbin. He then dropped the nubbin on the puppy's back and nudged the puppy to eat the bully stick.

I let the puppy chew it for a few moments before taking it away (for fear he would choke on it).


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, when Biscuit brings me a toy, it's generally more like, *poke owner with toy* *drop toy" *pick up toy and poke owner again* *squeaky squeaky squeaky!*. Repeat until the target flings the toy across the room. 

Do any of your dogs greet you at the door with a toy in their mouths when you come home? Biscuit does this recently, and my parents' Griffon is the same way. If she doesn't have a toy at hand, she'll go find one and then circle around the room excitedly with a toy in her mouth. It's not really a "gift," she doesn't drop it at your feet or anything. Maybe it's a kind of calming behavior.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> Do any of your dogs greet you at the door with a toy in their mouths when you come home? Biscuit does this recently, and my parents' Griffon is the same way. If she doesn't have a toy at hand, she'll go find one and then circle around the room excitedly with a toy in her mouth. It's not really a "gift," she doesn't drop it at your feet or anything. Maybe it's a kind of calming behavior.


Bug. If Bug is excited, she has a toy in her mouth. PLaying with other dogs, greeting people, playing with people, whatever. It also doesn't matter if it's actually a toy. She NEEDS something in her mouth.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Bug. If Bug is excited, she has a toy in her mouth. PLaying with other dogs, greeting people, playing with people, whatever. It also doesn't matter if it's actually a toy. She NEEDS something in her mouth.


With Biscuit, what amuses me is that for the first, oh, year we had her, she literally could not carry anything in her mouth. Sticks, toys, nothing. She would try to chew while she carried, and then (obviously) she would drop whatever the thing was. We couldn't even play fetch because she would drop the ball and get distracted. Now she's a carrying fiend with her newfound skillz. Dogs are super weird.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Whenever Kabota kills something (usually mice), he drops it at my feet and then dances around all proud. Then I have to act really happy and praise him, because I certainly don't want him eating these things.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, unfortunately. One of them got in serious trouble for it last week. Diesel.

Diesel has always stolen shoes. always. He doesn't tear them up or hide them, he brings them home and puts them on the porch. I always joked that they were presents, but now I'm pretty sure he's giving them to me as presents. When he was inside the other weekend, I was cooking and all of a sudden I hear 'kerthunk'. Look down, there's my house shoe. 'diesel... wat.' Later I'm at the computer, 'flipflap'. A house shoe falls in my lap. "Oh why thank you so much!" I picked it up and examined it. "Just what I always wanted! How did you know?" 

I may have made a mistake by that. Last week he got loose and stole someone's shoe. Two actually. I returned one but couldn't find the owner of the other one. He was at my door promptly, mad as a hornet. Which, I understand being annoyed at it, but come on. He was LIVID. I offered to pay for it -it wasn't damaged, like I told him 3 times and knew for sure. He then proceeded to threaten my dog. 
Bad dog.




CptJack said:


> Bug. If Bug is excited, she has a toy in her mouth. PLaying with other dogs, greeting people, playing with people, whatever. It also doesn't matter if it's actually a toy. She NEEDS something in her mouth.


This is Diesel and Troubles.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep! Sydney brings gifts EVERY time we come home, but she won't immediately give it to me. She'll grab whatever object is closest to her and can fit in her mouth, sometimes she's even given us receipts lol and she'll pace around with it in her mouth for awhile and then will let us have it. 

The other time she does it is when she's begging and I'm just not giving in, she'll get pretty creative with trying to haggle with me. Haha.


----------



## Kindasmum (Mar 11, 2013)

I screw up bits of paper for my cat to batt about. Sometimes she leaves them on the floor instead of in a box on a table that's hers.

Just lately kinda who is 3 monthes old has started picking them up and chewing them. So I go up to him and say tar and he hands it over.

The other day my cat threw a paper ball on the floor and kinda picked it up and handed it over hahaha. That was rather unexpected =)


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I have gotten a few gifts from my dogs, unfortunately when it has happend, it's usually in the form of some poor dead animal they found being placed in my hand. UGH!!!!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Pepper says, "Hello, I bring you a Border Collie."










He loves to carry around stuffed animals, his toys, or baby dolls.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

When someone Leo likes comes over he searches for all his fav things in the house and gives it to them. Its funny. They end up with a pile of slobbery random objects. If he runs out of stuff he will find random pieces of stuff. He also does this to us. lol Its cute. Especially when he gives you his very fav. toy. and you can tell he feels happy with himself.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

we traded up so many times to get Manna to leave things alone that she looks for things to bring us now. Socks go to mommy, towels go to daddy, pillows go to everyone (we have to keep the closet closed and all the bedrooms closed) 

Though she now tries to give people soggy pig/lamb/calf ears...no clue why, I think she's trying to share


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Holly brings me her toys. They often end up on my lap, feet, on the sofa. Sometimes she brings them right upto my face, if you ignore her she cries and cries and cries, well you get the idea. But she just wants to play so kind of not a gift, just saying hay i wanna play!.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

No unless you count drippy wet beards (my schnauzer loves to lumber over and put her head in my lap after getting a drink of water).... or muddy/ wet paws, bounding in from outside after a run in the yard!


----------



## Dog Daddy (Sep 26, 2013)

Great question. Little Jeff brings me presents when he thinks he has done something 'wrong'. It's adorable. It's kind of an apology I think. He rushes around and ends up bringing me the closest thing that's loose and capable of being picked up. If we're outside I may get something like a small tree branch or a tossed paper cup. My favorite is a crumple gum wrapper. Inside it's usually a sock....since they are the most likely thing found on the floor. Whatever it is....it's love and all good.


----------

